# PANSAT 2000V software update instructions



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I need clear step-by-step instructions to update the software to a PANSAT 2000V. I downloaded the update software from the PANSAT site but could not find any clear instructions and what to do next. One set of insturctions in the VA Link file says:
1. Power-off your receiver.
2. Plug-off your receiver.
3. Plus-on your receiver.
4. Then click OK button.

If you have powered off the receiver, how can it update? This doesn't make sense as do the rest of the confusing and sparse "Instructions". I do not want to ruin the receiver so I am hoping someone has done this before and can clearly explain all the steps. Appreciate any knowledgeable help.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The easiest answer to receiver software update questions is to avoid them. Unless it's an update from the manufacturer and it fixes a problem that is really bugging you, you're better off leaving it alone.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> The easiest answer to receiver software update questions is to avoid them. Unless it's an update from the manufacturer and it fixes a problem that is really bugging you, you're better off leaving it alone.


Then why does the manufacturer post the update(s) to their web site? I also found a PANSAT dealer who will do the update for $35 plus S&H but I was hoping to do this myself. I am hoping it will correct issues in the EPG when scanning in a satellite. I am considering subscribing to KISB but cannot get all 7 channels in the EPG. LYNGSAT does show that KISB does have all 7. I realize they are scrambled until I get the VIACCESS smart card and the authorization but don't want to subscribe and then have problems.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The manufacturer posts updates typically to fix specific problems. Maybe if you do something unusual, something crummy happens. Stuff like that gets reported, someone patches a piece of code, then they post it as an update. A good update will include notes explaining exactly why it's there. (But I just checked the Pansat site and found nothing except how to do the update.  )

The EPG? You mean, like, what shows are on and which ones are coming? I didn't know that the KISBs had that working. (The KISBs seem to periodically migrate in and out of the clear, except for KISB-7, where they show a lot of people playing go.)

Anyway, what I read as the instructions for the update (instruction_for_2000V.doc) are
1. Connect null modem cable.
"2.	Open Downloading Program 'ADT'
3.	Follow Instruction on screen."

If it were me, I'd subscribe to the KISBs, use the access card, and ignore updates unless I ran into trouble. If you really want to try the upgrade, I'd suggest hooking up the cable, turning the receiver on, then running the program and hoping for the best.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I would imagine it is the same as most pansats.

1- Have loader program ready w/ file loaded
2- Connect null modem cable
3- Power on STB
4- Initiate download immediately
5- Wait and enjoy

I also recommend a hard reboot after all s/w upgrades.


----------



## unclehonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

The older boxes are goofy when it comes to downloading software

hook up cable and open the loader and read the instructions that it shows on the screen. It will tell you step by step how to do it. I've worked with a 2100 and it was a pain but follow the instructions and it worked fine. I've downloaded many software upgrades to boxes. I guess that's why the manufacturer puts them out...to clean up the bugs


----------

